# The Cursed Ones OOC



## Calim (Jun 30, 2003)

Thinking about running a homebrew dd game or a d20 modern game just wondering on the interest.  


first come first served of course


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

i would like to play a D&D 3ed game, ill play a halfling rogue if thats ok?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 30, 2003)

yah i'd be up for a d&d game.. count me in if ya need me


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2003)

If it's D&D, I'm interested.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 30, 2003)

I would be interested as well


----------



## Thels (Jun 30, 2003)

If it's D&D, I'd probably join.


----------



## Mr. President (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd like to play a D&D 3e.


----------



## Calim (Jun 30, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=42238

For those interested in the DD3E this is a link to the world we will be running in.  

For those interested in a D20 modern I was planning a little cyberpunk type game

but as we stand right now it looks like the DD3E is winning

We will let this new info seep in and then people can tell me again what they are interested in.


----------



## shaff (Jun 30, 2003)

im still interested in playing a rogue.


----------



## Corlon (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd like to try a 3.5 ranger if you're doing that and there's still room


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2003)

D&D still gets my vote. The world is fine by me.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks good to me, still interested in the D&D.  Would most likely play a fighter but open to whatever is needed.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 1, 2003)

*I am a NOOBIE!*

I've played D&D, but it's the first time I've played on EnWorld. I need some clarification. Same world as the link, but different thread, yes? And a few other things. I read the FAQ, no prblems there. Any additional explanation about things I might not understand (Not covered in FAQ) would be very welcome


----------



## Thels (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems fine to me.

Mr. President, don't worry, we'll deal with problems when they come up. If you already played IRL DnD, then things should be just fine.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 2, 2003)

Forgot to add, "I've played some PbP too." I just don't know exactly how things are done here.


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

Okay scrap everything you have read so far in the thread the game will be ECL 8 set in Forgotten Realms starting point for everyone is Waterdeep time is pre-tot.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 2, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Okay scrap everything you have read so far in the thread the game will be ECL 8 set in Forgotten Realms starting point for everyone is Waterdeep time is pre-tot. *




Yay!  ECL 8? So we can pick non-PHB races, right? What exactly do you allow?


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

anything listed in savage species with an ecl or in fiend folio or mm 2 that lists the ecl otherwise prolly not gonna let it in


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

Btw since the setting has changed i also gotta change to something else as well 

Only the best ideas that fit well with one another instead of first come first served as before 

Any back story written up is a plus anything dealing with family is a plus 

but also realize if you go the ecl route andonly have 1 hd after all is said and done and you go up against a direbear in the first battle you might get screwed.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 2, 2003)

I do not know what ECL8 is   and not too familiar with Forgotten Realms.  Never did anything with non-PHB races either.  So not sure if I could play in this one.  Still interested but would need some help getting started.  Otherwise, I am going to have to back out...


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

For 1HD creatures with no level adjustment (this includes all creatures found in the PHB), that simply means you are level 8.

For 1HD creatures with level adjustment, that means you are an amount of levels lower than 8 equal to your level adjustment.

For creatures with more than 1HD, that means you are an amount of levels lower than 8 equal to your level adjustment and starting hit dice.

So if you go with a PHB race, just make a level 8 character.

How do we determine abilities, hit points and gold?


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Calim, if you have read any of Xael's arcane might game, i cant remember if u play in it, will this be anything like that, settings wise?

BTW, Thrarn, Forgotten Realms is just another setting for D&D, it probably wont make a difference right now.  So just make a 8th level D&D character.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 2, 2003)

Any limits on amount we can spend on magic items?


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

The DMG has a starting money listing for characters above 1st level and I want to say it is like page 42 or 44 but it is somewhere there.  

And ECL also takes in special abilities not just hd so tell me what you want to be and I will look and see.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2003)

. .


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

im going to make a dwarven barbarian, because i havent ever seen 1 played, and i thought it would be interesting.  Like thels said, how are we going to do HP, and stats?  Also, i dont have a DMG so i dont know how much starting gold we get, can someone lemme know please?

PS: my character is done, i just need to do his HP and items, then type him on here.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

27000 gp and full hp


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Ability Scores? Do we buy them? If so, how many points?


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 3, 2003)

Nevermind, he asked before I could post.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry thought it was there already 

but 32 point buy


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

k, ill edit the character right now, and ill have him posted by the end of the night proly.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 3, 2003)

*Soundin' Like a Noobie!*

I forgot what to start on for a point buy system (I always roll).


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

8-0 points
9-1 points
10-2 points
11-3 points
12-4 points
13-5 points
14-6 points
15-8 points
16-10 points
17-13 points
18-16 points

Buy 6 scores using 32 points total. Divide the scores over the abilities as you see fit. Apply racial modifiers afterwards. Finally, add 2 ability points for reaching 4th and 8th level (only 1 if your level adjustment is at least 1).


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

ok, hes done, but im not going to have enough time to post him tonight, ill get him up 2morrow afternoon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 3, 2003)

. .


----------



## Zerth (Jul 3, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *anything listed in savage species with an ecl or in fiend folio or mm 2 that lists the ecl otherwise prolly not gonna let it in *




I'd like to make a Githzerai monk. Githzerai are ECL +2 race from Manual of the Planes. Would that be ok, Calim?

I have another question. The game begins in Waterdeep, but what's next? Can you tell us a little more about what kind of campaign this is going to be. That would make it easier for players to write good backgrounds.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 3, 2003)

Have you made your decision on players yet.  I havent had time to get my character started but will have him done by the end of the day. I am most likely going to be playing a druid.
But if you have alrady chosen the players, please let me know so I dont waste the time chreating the character and history.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 3, 2003)

Do you have room for another player? I'm thinking Dwarven Wizard magical item creator. Do anybody know some good prestige-classes they'd like to recommend?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 4, 2003)

*Caralaire*

* Character Name :* Caralaire 
* Character Race :* Human
* Character Class :* Druid
* Alignment :* Neutral Good
* Deity :* 
* Character Name :* Caralaire 
* Character Race :* Human
* Character Class :* Druid
* Alignment :* Neutral Good
* Deity :* 

* Gender :* Female
* Age :* 24
* Height :* 5'3"
* Weight :* 105 lbs
* Eyes :* Blue
* Hair :* Light Brown

* Character Level :* 8
* EXP Points Gained :* 0
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 

* Known Languages :* Common, Druidic,

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 12 (+1)
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 18 (+3)
* Charisma :* 10 (+ 0)

 * Used Level 4 & 8 Ability increase on Wisdom 
 * Gloves of Dexterity +2

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 19 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (3) + SHIELD (3)DEX (3)]

* Armor Type & Weight:* 
+1 Leathor Armor [+3 Armor Bonus / +6 Max Dex/ 0 Check Penalty / 10% Spell Failure (15lbs.) 
+1 Large Wooden Shield +3 Armor Bounus / -2 Check Penalty / 15% Spell Failure / (10lbs.)

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 16

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 80

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude:* 12 Base(6)+Ability(2)+Magic(2)+Feat(2)
* Save vs. Reflex :* 9 Base (2)+Ability (3)+Magic (2)+Feat (2)
* Save vs. Will :* 12 Base (6)+Ability (4)+Magic (2)

* Special Save Notes :* 
*Lighting Reflex and Great Fortitude Feat
*+2 Cloak of Resistance +2
-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +7
 *Improved Initiative

* Base Attack Bonus :*  +6/+1

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +7/+2

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9/+4

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

+1 Scimitar/ +7/2 melee attack / 1d6+2 damage / 18-20 [x2] critical / slashing damage/ 4lbs

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Total 66 Points
Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Animal Empathy*/11       (Cha +0)  11 ranks 
* Concentration*/10         (Con +2)  8 ranks
* Diplomacy*/4                  (Cha +0)  4 ranks
* Handle Animal*/11         (Cha +0)  11 ranks
* Heal*/8                          (Wis +4)   4 ranks
* Knowledge (Arcana)*/3 (Int +1)    2 rank
* Knowledge (Nature)*/9 (Int +1)    8 rank
* Spellcraft*/5                  (Int +1)    4 ranks
* Swim **/7                     (Str +1)    6 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/12     (Wis +4)   8 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes
Scribe Scroll 
Great Fortitude


-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*

Nature Sense
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Natures Lure
Wild Shape (3/Day)
Wild Shape (Large)




-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

*Backpack (2 lbs.) holds:*
     Waterskin 4(lbs)	     
     Ink (1 oz. vial)		 *
     Inkpen			  *

*Scroll Case (Holds)* 
 # 10 Sheets Parchment    *
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Entangle 
 # Scroll Entangle
 # Scroll Cure Moderate Wounds 

*Belt Pouch* (1lbs)	     
     5 Pices Chalk * 
     5 Fishhooks   *

*Belt Pouch*  (1lbs)	    
     Oil (1 Pint Flask)  (1lbs)  	
     Flint and Steel *             
     Whetstone  (1lbs) 

*Belt Pouch*  (1lbs)	    
     mistletoe & holly      

Slippers of Spider Climp 2000gp
Ring Animal Friendship	9500gp
Ring Sustenance           2500gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2	4000gp
Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp

*TOTAL Weight Carried* 43 lbs
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP  50/GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :*  30 ft.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Spells Memorized:* 
*0 Level Spells:* 
  - Create Water 
  - Cure Minor WOunds
  - Detect Magic
  - Light
  - Read Magic
  - Resistance

*1st Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Light Wounds
  - Cure Light Wounds
  - Entangle
  - Obscuring Mist

*2nd Level Spells:* 
  -Barkskin 
  - Flaming Sphere
  - Lesser Restoration
  - Speak with Animals

*3rd Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Moderate Wounds
  - Contagion
  - Poison
  - Neutralize Poison

*4th Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Serious Wounds
  - Cure Serious Wounds
  - Flame Strike


* Number of Spells to Cast per Day (by Level) :* 


* DC Modifier for Spellcasters (by Level) :* 


*Animal Companions*

Sevawyn  (Grizzley Bear)
*Hit Points:* 84 Hp
*Initiative:* +1(Dex)
*Speed:*40ft
*AC:*15
*Attacks:*2 Claws +11 Melee / bite +6 Melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d8+8, Bite 2d8+4
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
*Special Attacks:*Improved Grap
*Special Qualities:*Scent
*Saves:* Fort +9 / Ref +6 / Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 27 / Dex 13 / Con 19 / Int 2 / Wis 12 / Cha 6
*Skills:*Listen +4 / Spot +7 / Swim +14
*Tricks:*Stay, Follow, Attack, Hold, Fetch, Watch (Guard)



Lyektas (Hawk)
*Hit Points:* 8 Hp
*Initiative:* +3(Dex)
*Speed:*10ft / Fly 60ft 
*AC:*17
*Attacks:*Claws +5 Melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d4-2
*Face/Reach:* 2.5 ft by 2.5 ft / 0 ft
*Special Attacks:*-
*Special Qualities:*-
*Saves:* Fort +2 / Ref +5 / Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 6 / Dex 17 / Con 10 / Int 2 / Wis 14 / Cha 6
*Skills:*Listen +6 / Spot +6 
*Feats:*Weapon Finess (claws)
*Tricks:*Come, Stay, Follow, Attack, Fetch, Watch (Guard)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* 
Aarit staggered home drunk from the local tavern in a small village.  He had spent hours there, drinking and raising hell at his going away party.  Aarit and his family were moving to the big city that evening.  

His current home was on the outskirts of the village and was only a stones throw away from the edge of a large forest.  
Aarit was a skilled hunter and made his living off of what he killed.  However he was a drunk and a very cruel man.  He had three boys, and a wife. Thermion, his youngest, was not quite a 1 year old, Borol was 4, and Aragil was 8.  His wife Sylvia was a beautiful woman at one time, but years of hard work and fear had run her down.  She feared her husband Aarit, for he made a habit of coming home drunk and taking any problems he had out on her.  

This night would be no different except for one small thing.  As he neared his home, he noticed a large animal running from the side of his house.  It was a white wolf, and it carried something in its mouth.  From the cries he quickly determined that what the animal carried was a baby.  Fearing it was his son Thermion, he quickly ran into his home and grabbed his bow.  Seeing his wife frantically cooking dinner he ran into the kitchen and after a few fowl words, struck her and cursed her for not watching there youngest boy.  
As he ran out the back door after the wolf, Sylvia ran into the boy’s room to see what was going on.  Lying on the furs where she had left him, Thermion was sound asleep.   What was her husband talking about she wondered with tears in her eyes as she rubbed the new bruise on her cheek.  Picking up her baby, she walked outside to see where her husband was going.  By the time she got outside, he had already entered the woods.  Rocking Thermion, she ran around the front of the house to find out where the other boys were.  They had been hooking up the team of horses and were playing inside the packed wagon and they were still there.  Walking back to the rear of the house waited outside for Aarit to return.

With great skill Aarit tracked the wolf into the forest.  It was easy to follow due to the cries of the baby.  Sneaking through the trees, he could see a small clearing up ahead and the sound of the cries were getting closer.  Once close enough, he could see the wolf standing over the baby.  The baby was still wrapped in a blanket but its face was uncovered.  After a few licks from the wolf, the baby stopped crying.  Aarit paid little attention to this and drew back his bow and with great aim, let an arrow fly.  The arrow struck true and the wolf stumbled only a few feet and feel to the ground.  In a rage, Aarit ran into the clearing and snatched up the baby which had started crying once again.  He then walked over to the wolf and after a few more foul words, kicked the dying beast as hard as he could.
Not caring that the wolf was suffering and slowly dieing, he turned and walked back to his house.  In his haste he did not see the hawk fly in behind them and land on the wolf.  

Leaving the woods, he looked toward his house and saw his wife standing there holding what appeared to be a baby.  Confused, for the first time he looked down at the face of the child he was carrying.  This was not his child.  Seeing that it was not his child, with no care, he dropped the baby on the ground.  Immediately Sylvia ran forward to help the poor baby.  As she came closer to Aarit, he grabbed his son out of her arms and walked inside the house, locking the door.  

Sylvia quickly picked up the baby and unwrapped it to make sure it was alright.  As she did so, feathers, bits of wild flowers, and bark fell from the leathers the baby was wrapped in.  Comforting the baby, she began to sing a song, and soon discovered that this was not even a boy.  Aarit had “rescued” a little girl but she did appear to be about the same age as Thermion.  

Sylvia was confused.  No one from this village had a daughter this young.  Whose child could she be?  There were no visitors in town that she knew of.  As she sat there singing to the baby and trying to think where she could have come from, her husband kicked open the front door of the house, jumped onto the wagon and snapped the horses with a whip to get them going.  

Not knowing what to do, Sylvia quickly wrapped up the baby girl and ran to catch up to the wagon.  After running down the road for almost a half a mile with the baby in her arms, Aarit finally stopped the wagon for Sylvia to catch up.  As soon as she jumped into the back of the wagon, it lurched forward again at the snap of Aarits whip. 
Wiping the tears from the little girls check, Sylvias mouth, for the first time in years, turned into a smile.  “I do not know who you are, but I will name you Caralaire,” she said as her oldest boy grabbed his mothers hair and yanked it.  As Sylvia let out a scream, the two oldest boys and Aarit began to laugh.   

A hard four days later, the family arrived at their new home in the big city.  Aarit had bought a small shop in the city and began making a living by taking wealthy business men on guided hunting trips.  

Over the years, Aarit made a very good living, but the way he treated his wife remained the same.  In fact it got worse and he also started treating Caralaire the same way.  Aarit hated Caralaire but because she helped out around the shop when she got older, he let his wife keep her.  In fact, Caralaire brought in a different income.  As she grew she found that she had the knack for helping and calming distressed animals.  Many of the city folk often brought their pets to her to help with illnesses, births, and injuries.  When she was 10, she even helped calm an out of control tiger that had come to town with a traveling circus.  

However, Caralaire hated the city.  She hated Aarit, and she hated her three brothers that were growing up to be just like their father.  The only thing that kept her there was the love that she had for her mother.  
Many times, when the men were away on a long hunting trip, Caralaire and Sylvia would close up the shop and leave the city.  Several miles out of town, was the biggining of a great forest.  Caralaire felt at home here and would teach Sylvia things about the forest.  Things that she for some reason knew, but had never been taught. 

When Caralaire turned 16, her father and brothers were planning a week long trip at the end of fall.  When they left, the two women, once again closed up shop and snuck off to the forest.  They had pack a few supplies, for they planned on staying in the forest for a few nights.  Although many feared staying in this forest after dark, Caralaire was not afraid at all.  Her mother too felt safe as long as Caralaire was nearby.
This trip would be different though, for Sylvia was going to tell Caralaire that she was not her real daughter.  On the last night of their stay in the forest.  Sylvia explained how they had found Caralaire.  Of course this sparked an interest and Caralaire wanted to find out who her real parents were, but she did not want to leave Sylvia to the hands of her nasty father.  Caralaire convinced Sylvia to return home, pack some necessities and run away.  As they left the woods, a small hawk Lyektased as it flew within reach of Caralaire and then went back into the woods.


After three days in the woods, they returned home to pack.  They almost had everything ready when the door burst open.  Aarit stumbled in drunk and angry demanding to know where they had been.  Someone from Aarit’s hunting party had fallen from his horse on the first day of the hunt and they were forced to come home two days ago.  Before Sylvia could say a word, Aarit lunged forward and punched Sylvia in the jaw.  As she fell her head hit a table and she slumped to the floor, lifeless.  Caralaire knelt over her mother, and with tears in her eyes, realized that Aarit had killed her.  Screaming she jumped up, pushed Aarit to the floor and ran outside.  There she found Aarits horse.  Mounting it, she galloped out of town, towards the forest that she loved so much.

Once Aarit picked himself up off the floor, he ran outside and grabbed the first horse he could find and gave chase to the fleeing girl.  He would not let her get away.  Caralaire had a head start, but Aarit was a better rider.  He caught up to her just inside the forest.  Misjudging a low branch, she was knocked off of her mount and was knock unconscious.  
Aarit jumped off of his horse and pinned her to the ground.  He raised his hand to strike her, and at the last second heard a large branch snap in front of him.  He looked up to see the largest bear he had ever seen in his life, staring straight into his eyes.
No further than two inches from his face, the bear roared.  Aarit’s face turned ghost white as he let out a whimper.  With a flick of its massive paw, the bear sent Aarit flying.  As he lay on his back, something pounced on his chest and pinned him down.  Opening his eyes, he saw what was on top of him, a white wolf.  The wolf snarled as Aarit reached out to grab a stick that was laying nearby.  As his fingers wrapped around the tree branch, a human foot stepped on his wrist.  Looking up he let out another whimper as he looked into the eyes of a tall gangly man dressed in furs.  His hair was matted and vines grew out of his long messy beard.  As the man smirked, a white mouse poked its head out of the mans beard and a small hawk landed on his shoulder.  

As the strange man kicked the stick away he uttered “What kind of man are you?”  As the man shook his head and walked away, Aarit lay motionless, not wanting to anger the wolf anymore.  
Walking over to Caralaire, with great care, the stranger picked her up and walked away into the woods.  As the distance between them and Aarit greatened, only a muffled scream could be heard as the bear and wolf finished Aarit off.

Caralaire woke a short time later in a bed of flowers and vines.  She sat up to look around to find a white wolf curled up at her feet.  To her right was a large brown bear.  Caralaire felt as she had seen these animals before and was not afraid of the at all.  As she started to get up, a man appeared from behind the bear. “Greetings my child,” it is so good to you see you again.  “I am Dorion, an these two are named Aredrimar and Bireric,” he said pointing at the wolf and bear respectively.

“I am sure you do not remember me,” he started but was instantly interrupted as Caralaire jumped up and threw her arms around him.  “Father,” she whispered as tears rolled down her checks.  “My mother…Sylvia, she is dead.”

“Do not fear my child, Sylvia is still alive and well.  She did not die, and she is being well taken care of.  She will never be hurt again.  You brothers have been warned and they swear to never treat their mother badly again.  But do not concern yourself with those matter, for it is time for you to learn the ways of a druid.” He stated as he pushed her back to look into her eyes.

With a smile, she wiped her tears from her eyes. “Thank you for what you have done.  I will gladly accept your teachings.  I am honored and will do my very best to learn all that you know.  

Caralaire and her father remained in these woods for a very long time.  Dorion tought her all there was to know about the wild.  He also allowed her to visit Sylvia in the city.   Sylvia had married the man that had been injured on Aarit’s hunting trip.  Her new husband D’nick was a wealthy merchant and Sylvia grew happier ever day as her sons grew to be good men and she had given birth to a daughter of her own.

Watching her mother become happy, Caralaire visited her less and less as she spent more and more time in the wilderness.  For a few years, Caralaire and Dorion traveled throught the lands, meeting other druids.   Dorions companion, Bireric, gave birth to a cub during their journeys.  Caralaire watched the cub, she named Sevawyn , grow into a massive bear over the years.  They became great friends and to this day they still travel together.  She also befriended a hawk that she named Lyektas.  

When Dorion felt she was ready, he took her to meet the high Druids where she was gladly accepted into their society.  Shortly after this meeting, Dorion and Caralaire bid their farewells and went their separate ways.  Caralaire traveled back to the grove where she often went camping with her mother, and made her home there.  She still checks in on her mother from time to time but spends most of the time nurturing her grove with Lyektas and Sevawyn .

* Gender :* Female
* Age :* 24
* Height :* 5'3"
* Weight :* 105 lbs
* Eyes :* Blue
* Hair :* Light Brown

* Character Level :* 8
* EXP Points Gained :* 0
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 

* Known Languages :* Common, Druidic,

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 12 (+1)
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 18 (+3)
* Charisma :* 10 (+ 0)

 * Used Level 4 & 8 Ability increase on Wisdom 
 * Gloves of Dexterity +2

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 19 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (3) + SHIELD (3)DEX (3)]

* Armor Type & Weight:* 
+1 Leathor Armor [+3 Armor Bonus / +6 Max Dex/ 0 Check Penalty / 10% Spell Failure (15lbs.) 
+1 Large Wooden Shield +3 Armor Bounus / -2 Check Penalty / 15% Spell Failure / (10lbs.)

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 16

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 80

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude:* 12 Base(6)+Ability(2)+Magic(2)+Feat(2)
* Save vs. Reflex :* 9 Base (2)+Ability (3)+Magic (2)+Feat (2)
* Save vs. Will :* 12 Base (6)+Ability (4)+Magic (2)

* Special Save Notes :* 
*Lighting Reflex and Great Fortitude Feat
*+2 Cloak of Resistance +2
-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +7
 *Improved Initiative

* Base Attack Bonus :*  +6/+1

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +7/+2

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9/+4

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

+1 Scimitar/ +7/2 melee attack / 1d6+2 damage / 18-20 [x2] critical / slashing damage/ 4lbs

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Total 66 Points
Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Animal Empathy*/11       (Cha +0)  11 ranks 
* Concentration*/10         (Con +2)  8 ranks
* Diplomacy*/4                  (Cha +0)  4 ranks
* Handle Animal*/11         (Cha +0)  11 ranks
* Heal*/8                          (Wis +4)   4 ranks
* Knowledge (Arcana)*/3 (Int +1)    2 rank
* Knowledge (Nature)*/9 (Int +1)    8 rank
* Spellcraft*/5                  (Int +1)    4 ranks
* Swim **/7                     (Str +1)    6 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/12     (Wis +4)   8 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes
Scribe Scroll 
Great Fortitude


-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*

Nature Sense
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Natures Lure
Wild Shape (3/Day)
Wild Shape (Large)




-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

*Backpack (2 lbs.) holds:*
     Waterskin 4(lbs)	     
     Ink (1 oz. vial)		 *
     Inkpen			  *

*Scroll Case (Holds)* 
 # 10 Sheets Parchment    *
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Cure Light Wounds 
 # Scroll Entangle 
 # Scroll Entangle
 # Scroll Cure Moderate Wounds 

*Belt Pouch* (1lbs)	     
     5 Pices Chalk * 
     5 Fishhooks   *

*Belt Pouch*  (1lbs)	    
     Oil (1 Pint Flask)  (1lbs)  	
     Flint and Steel *             
     Whetstone  (1lbs) 

*Belt Pouch*  (1lbs)	    
     mistletoe & holly      

Slippers of Spider Climp 2000gp
Ring Animal Friendship	9500gp
Ring Sustenance           2500gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2	4000gp
Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp

*TOTAL Weight Carried* 43 lbs
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP  50/GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :*  30 ft.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Spells Memorized:* 
*0 Level Spells:* 
  - Create Water 
  - Cure Minor WOunds
  - Detect Magic
  - Light
  - Read Magic
  - Resistance

*1st Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Light Wounds
  - Cure Light Wounds
  - Entangle
  - Obscuring Mist

*2nd Level Spells:* 
  -Barkskin 
  - Flaming Sphere
  - Lesser Restoration
  - Speak with Animals

*3rd Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Moderate Wounds
  - Contagion
  - Poison
  - Neutralize Poison

*4th Level Spells:* 
  - Cure Serious Wounds
  - Cure Serious Wounds
  - Flame Strike


* Number of Spells to Cast per Day (by Level) :* 


* DC Modifier for Spellcasters (by Level) :* 


*Animal Companions*

Sevawyn  (Grizzley Bear)
*Hit Points:* 84 Hp
*Initiative:* +1(Dex)
*Speed:*40ft
*AC:*15
*Attacks:*2 Claws +11 Melee / bite +6 Melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d8+8, Bite 2d8+4
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft
*Special Attacks:*Improved Grap
*Special Qualities:*Scent
*Saves:* Fort +9 / Ref +6 / Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 27 / Dex 13 / Con 19 / Int 2 / Wis 12 / Cha 6
*Skills:*Listen +4 / Spot +7 / Swim +14
*Tricks:*Stay, Follow, Attack, Hold, Fetch, Watch (Guard)



Screech (Hawk)
*Hit Points:* 8 Hp
*Initiative:* +3(Dex)
*Speed:*10ft / Fly 60ft 
*AC:*17
*Attacks:*Claws +5 Melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d4-2
*Face/Reach:* 2.5 ft by 2.5 ft / 0 ft
*Special Attacks:*-
*Special Qualities:*-
*Saves:* Fort +2 / Ref +5 / Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 6 / Dex 17 / Con 10 / Int 2 / Wis 14 / Cha 6
*Skills:*Listen +6 / Spot +6 
*Feats:*Weapon Finess (claws)
*Tricks:*Come, Stay, Follow, Attack, Fetch, Watch (Guard)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :* 
Aarit staggered home drunk from the local tavern in a small village.  He had spent hours there, drinking and raising hell at his going away party.  Aarit and his family were moving to the big city that evening.  

His current home was on the outskirts of the village and was only a stones throw away from the edge of a large forest.  
Aarit was a skilled hunter and made his living off of what he killed.  However he was a drunk and a very cruel man.  He had three boys, and a wife. Thermion, his youngest, was not quite a 1 year old, Borol was 4, and Aragil was 8.  His wife Sylvia was a beautiful woman at one time, but years of hard work and fear had run her down.  She feared her husband Aarit, for he made a habit of coming home drunk and taking any problems he had out on her.  

This night would be no different except for one small thing.  As he neared his home, he noticed a large animal running from the side of his house.  It was a white wolf, and it carried something in its mouth.  From the cries he quickly determined that what the animal carried was a baby.  Fearing it was his son Thermion, he quickly ran into his home and grabbed his bow.  Seeing his wife frantically cooking dinner he ran into the kitchen and after a few fowl words, struck her and cursed her for not watching there youngest boy.  
As he ran out the back door after the wolf, Sylvia ran into the boy’s room to see what was going on.  Lying on the furs where she had left him, Thermion was sound asleep.   What was her husband talking about she wondered with tears in her eyes as she rubbed the new bruise on her cheek.  Picking up her baby, she walked outside to see where her husband was going.  By the time she got outside, he had already entered the woods.  Rocking Thermion, she ran around the front of the house to find out where the other boys were.  They had been hooking up the team of horses and were playing inside the packed wagon and they were still there.  Walking back to the rear of the house waited outside for Aarit to return.

With great skill Aarit tracked the wolf into the forest.  It was easy to follow due to the cries of the baby.  Sneaking through the trees, he could see a small clearing up ahead and the sound of the cries were getting closer.  Once close enough, he could see the wolf standing over the baby.  The baby was still wrapped in a blanket but its face was uncovered.  After a few licks from the wolf, the baby stopped crying.  Aarit paid little attention to this and drew back his bow and with great aim, let an arrow fly.  The arrow struck true and the wolf stumbled only a few feet and feel to the ground.  In a rage, Aarit ran into the clearing and snatched up the baby which had started crying once again.  He then walked over to the wolf and after a few more foul words, kicked the dying beast as hard as he could.
Not caring that the wolf was suffering and slowly dieing, he turned and walked back to his house.  In his haste he did not see the hawk fly in behind them and land on the wolf.  

Leaving the woods, he looked toward his house and saw his wife standing there holding what appeared to be a baby.  Confused, for the first time he looked down at the face of the child he was carrying.  This was not his child.  Seeing that it was not his child, with no care, he dropped the baby on the ground.  Immediately Sylvia ran forward to help the poor baby.  As she came closer to Aarit, he grabbed his son out of her arms and walked inside the house, locking the door.  

Sylvia quickly picked up the baby and unwrapped it to make sure it was alright.  As she did so, feathers, bits of wild flowers, and bark fell from the leathers the baby was wrapped in.  Comforting the baby, she began to sing a song, and soon discovered that this was not even a boy.  Aarit had “rescued” a little girl but she did appear to be about the same age as Thermion.  

Sylvia was confused.  No one from this village had a daughter this young.  Whose child could she be?  There were no visitors in town that she knew of.  As she sat there singing to the baby and trying to think where she could have come from, her husband kicked open the front door of the house, jumped onto the wagon and snapped the horses with a whip to get them going.  

Not knowing what to do, Sylvia quickly wrapped up the baby girl and ran to catch up to the wagon.  After running down the road for almost a half a mile with the baby in her arms, Aarit finally stopped the wagon for Sylvia to catch up.  As soon as she jumped into the back of the wagon, it lurched forward again at the snap of Aarits whip. 
Wiping the tears from the little girls check, Sylvias mouth, for the first time in years, turned into a smile.  “I do not know who you are, but I will name you Caralaire,” she said as her oldest boy grabbed his mothers hair and yanked it.  As Sylvia let out a scream, the two oldest boys and Aarit began to laugh.   

A hard four days later, the family arrived at their new home in the big city.  Aarit had bought a small shop in the city and began making a living by taking wealthy business men on guided hunting trips.  

Over the years, Aarit made a very good living, but the way he treated his wife remained the same.  In fact it got worse and he also started treating Caralaire the same way.  Aarit hated Caralaire but because she helped out around the shop when she got older, he let his wife keep her.  In fact, Caralaire brought in a different income.  As she grew she found that she had the knack for helping and calming distressed animals.  Many of the city folk often brought their pets to her to help with illnesses, births, and injuries.  When she was 10, she even helped calm an out of control tiger that had come to town with a traveling circus.  

However, Caralaire hated the city.  She hated Aarit, and she hated her three brothers that were growing up to be just like their father.  The only thing that kept her there was the love that she had for her mother.  
Many times, when the men were away on a long hunting trip, Caralaire and Sylvia would close up the shop and leave the city.  Several miles out of town, was the biggining of a great forest.  Caralaire felt at home here and would teach Sylvia things about the forest.  Things that she for some reason knew, but had never been taught. 

When Caralaire turned 16, her father and brothers were planning a week long trip at the end of fall.  When they left, the two women, once again closed up shop and snuck off to the forest.  They had pack a few supplies, for they planned on staying in the forest for a few nights.  Although many feared staying in this forest after dark, Caralaire was not afraid at all.  Her mother too felt safe as long as Caralaire was nearby.
This trip would be different though, for Sylvia was going to tell Caralaire that she was not her real daughter.  On the last night of their stay in the forest.  Sylvia explained how they had found Caralaire.  Of course this sparked an interest and Caralaire wanted to find out who her real parents were, but she did not want to leave Sylvia to the hands of her nasty father.  Caralaire convinced Sylvia to return home, pack some necessities and run away.  As they left the woods, a small hawk screeched as it flew within reach of Caralaire and then went back into the woods.


After three days in the woods, they returned home to pack.  They almost had everything ready when the door burst open.  Aarit stumbled in drunk and angry demanding to know where they had been.  Someone from Aarit’s hunting party had fallen from his horse on the first day of the hunt and they were forced to come home two days ago.  Before Sylvia could say a word, Aarit lunged forward and punched Sylvia in the jaw.  As she fell her head hit a table and she slumped to the floor, lifeless.  Caralaire knelt over her mother, and with tears in her eyes, realized that Aarit had killed her.  Screaming she jumped up, pushed Aarit to the floor and ran outside.  There she found Aarits horse.  Mounting it, she galloped out of town, towards the forest that she loved so much.

Once Aarit picked himself up off the floor, he ran outside and grabbed the first horse he could find and gave chase to the fleeing girl.  He would not let her get away.  Caralaire had a head start, but Aarit was a better rider.  He caught up to her just inside the forest.  Misjudging a low branch, she was knocked off of her mount and was knock unconscious.  
Aarit jumped off of his horse and pinned her to the ground.  He raised his hand to strike her, and at the last second heard a large branch snap in front of him.  He looked up to see the largest bear he had ever seen in his life, staring straight into his eyes.
No further than two inches from his face, the bear roared.  Aarit’s face turned ghost white as he let out a whimper.  With a flick of its massive paw, the bear sent Aarit flying.  As he lay on his back, something pounced on his chest and pinned him down.  Opening his eyes, he saw what was on top of him, a white wolf.  The wolf snarled as Aarit reached out to grab a stick that was laying nearby.  As his fingers wrapped around the tree branch, a human foot stepped on his wrist.  Looking up he let out another whimper as he looked into the eyes of a tall gangly man dressed in furs.  His hair was matted and vines grew out of his long messy beard.  As the man smirked, a white mouse poked its head out of the mans beard and a small hawk landed on his shoulder.  

As the strange man kicked the stick away he uttered “What kind of man are you?”  As the man shook his head and walked away, Aarit lay motionless, not wanting to anger the wolf anymore.  
Walking over to Caralaire, with great care, the stranger picked her up and walked away into the woods.  As the distance between them and Aarit greatened, only a muffled scream could be heard as the bear and wolf finished Aarit off.

Caralaire woke a short time later in a bed of flowers and vines.  She sat up to look around to find a white wolf curled up at her feet.  To her right was a large brown bear.  Caralaire felt as she had seen these animals before and was not afraid of the at all.  As she started to get up, a man appeared from behind the bear. “Greetings my child,” it is so good to you see you again.  “I am Dorion, an these two are named Aredrimar and Bireric,” he said pointing at the wolf and bear respectively.

“I am sure you do not remember me,” he started but was instantly interrupted as Caralaire jumped up and threw her arms around him.  “Father,” she whispered as tears rolled down her checks.  “My mother…Sylvia, she is dead.”

“Do not fear my child, Sylvia is still alive and well.  She did not die, and she is being well taken care of.  She will never be hurt again.  You brothers have been warned and they swear to never treat their mother badly again.  But do not concern yourself with those matter, for it is time for you to learn the ways of a druid.” He stated as he pushed her back to look into her eyes.

With a smile, she wiped her tears from her eyes. “Thank you for what you have done.  I will gladly accept your teachings.  I am honored and will do my very best to learn all that you know.  

Caralaire and her father remained in these woods for a very long time.  Dorion tought her all there was to know about the wild.  He also allowed her to visit Sylvia in the city.   Sylvia had married the man that had been injured on Aarit’s hunting trip.  Her new husband D’nick was a wealthy merchant and Sylvia grew happier ever day as her sons grew to be good men and she had given birth to a daughter of her own.

Watching her mother become happy, Caralaire visited her less and less as she spent more and more time in the wilderness.  For a few years, Caralaire and Dorion traveled throught the lands, meeting other druids.   Dorions companion, Bireric, gave birth to a cub during their journeys.  Caralaire watched the cub, she named Sevawyn , grow into a massive bear over the years.  They became great friends and to this day they still travel together.  She also befriended a hawk that she named Screech.  

When Dorion felt she was ready, he took her to meet the high Druids where she was gladly accepted into their society.  Shortly after this meeting, Dorion and Caralaire bid their farewells and went their separate ways.  Caralaire traveled back to the grove where she often went camping with her mother, and made her home there.  She still checks in on her mother from time to time but spends most of the time nurturing her grove with Screech and Sevawyn .


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

I think there are enough players for me to back out. I've got enough up my plate so far.


----------



## Mr. President (Jul 4, 2003)

Know what? I think this is too high leveled. I'm out of practice, so I think I'll back out too.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

im deffinately not backing out of this one.  SO how many people do we need to recruit now?  Also, are we using the 3.5 rule about power attack (for every =1 you take to your attack, you get +2 to damage if you are wielding the weapon 2 handed)?


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

Maur Deeperdown
Dwarven Barbarian
Level 8
Chaotic Nuetral
Age: 59
Height: 5' 1"
Weight: 216
Eyes: green
Hair: Brown

STR: 20 (+5)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 8 (-1)

HP: 120
AC: 17
FORT: +9
REF: +2
WILL: +3
INIT: +4

Attacks: Base +8
Greatsword(+3): +13/+8
Damage: 2d6+9

Throwing Axes: +13
Damage: d6+5 

Skills:
climb +8
Intuit Direction +2
Intimidate +7
Jump +8
Listen +10
Search +5
Spot +5
Swim +6
Wilderness Lore +8

Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave
Improved Initiative

Languages:
Common
Dwarven
Undercommon

Items:
2 Throwing Axes
Bedroll
Magic Breastplate (+2)
Crowbar
Flask (full of rum)
flint and steel
grappling hook
magic greatsword (+3)
Heward's Haversack
2 potions of bull strength
2 potions of cure moderate wounds
potion of cure serious wounds
10 days of trail rations
50' of silk rope
stonemason's tools
3 sunrods
2 full waterskins
2 whetstones

TOTAL WEIGHT CARRIED: 100 lbs.  Light Load
PP: 15 
GP: 151
SP: 17
CP: 13


Background:
Maur was born in a great dwarven city of which he does not know the name.  When he was only 6 years a HUGE army of drow attacked this great city.  After an Epic battle which lasted for many months, the drow overran the city.  They kept some of the men and women as slaves.  They also kept most of the children under the age of 8.  They took Maur.  The children were trained in the ways of drow combat.  Taught with swords instead of axes or hammers in the traditional dwarven ways.  While Maur was being trained he was always the one to win his spires against other warriors, but he was tired of the lifestyle of a simple fighter.  He wanted more... he wanted the wilderness.  One day when he was 28 he escaped from the drow stronghold and ran as far as his feet would take him.  He ran until he found the wilderness.  He has lived there ever since, only going to town to shop and to do other mundane things.  Although sometimes he has been known to defend the city if he is in the area.  He has built up rage for his former trainers, because they did not tell him anything of his former city or his family, and he has since become a barbarian.


----------



## Calim (Jul 5, 2003)

I am still around and am still plannin things to do it is just that real life has intruded upon game time and I am trying to get it back sorted out.  So hopefully sometime in the next 48 hours I be able to answer all your questions.

but i also have time to answer this one.

I don't know the campaign type yet i was hoping that would form up with the character submissions.


----------



## Calim (Jul 6, 2003)

So I count 2 completed characters any others?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 6, 2003)

I have not played a druid before and have a question.  I know I can safely have an animal companion with 8HD at 8th level.  I have purchased a Ring of Animal friendship with the Gold that was alloted to us.  It allows me to have an additional 12HD of creatures.  Due to the nature of the ring, would I be able to maintain or keep the animal under the spell of the ring, or is it only temporary?
I guess, what I am asking is, can I keep a 20HD creature or are the effects of the ring temporary?


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Not sure but afaik, this only raises your maximum hit dice from 16HD to 28HD. Each creature individually still has at most 8HD.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 6, 2003)

I know the standard max I can have is 16HD but I can only maintain or keep 8HD of creatures for a prolonged period of time.  Is this going to be the same even if I have the ring? Or will I be able to keep 20HD of creatures permanently?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 6, 2003)

I have completed Caralaire (Druid)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 8, 2003)

Changed my mind. I made him Human instead of Dwarf and Incantatrix instead of Item-Creator (couldn't find a good Prestige-Class for that)
____

Seres Anambras

Human Male Wizard (Spec: Abjuration, Prohibited: Illusion) 5, Incanatar 2.
26020xp/28000xp (-1980xp for items)

AC:11
HP:56
BaB:+3
Ranged:+4
Melee:+2
Attacks:1d8 19/20*2 (Light Crossbow)
Saves: Fort:+5(+7cloak), Reflex:+3(+5cloak), Will:+7(+9cloak)
Spells:lvl.0:*4* , lvl.1:*6+1* , lvl.2:*4+1* , lvl.3:*3+1* , lvl.4:*2+1* 
DC:10+5+spellevel

STATS:
Str:8
Dex:13
Con:14+2+2 (belt) (toad)
Int:17+1 (level)+2 for spellcasting only (Spell Prodigy)
Wis:10
Cha:14

SKILLS:.........Ranks,Ability,Item
Bluff:..................4+2 (Crossclass)
Concentration:..........10+4
Diplomacy:..............4+2+10 (Crossclass)
Knowledge (Arcana):.....8+4
Knowledge (The Planes):.8+4 
Sense Motive:...........4+0 (Crossclass)
Spellcraft:.............5+4
Intimidate:.............8+2+10 (Class:Incantatrix)

FEATS:
Empower Spell
Spell Prodigy
Extend Spell
Iron Will
Scribe Scrolls
Craft Wondrous Item
Energy Substitution (Sonic)

LANGUAGES:
Abyssal
Celestial
Common
Draconic
Infernal

FAMILIAR:
Gligh the Monstrous
Toad (Hide:21, Listen:5, Spot:5, AC:19, HP:11, Improved Evasion)

SPECIAL ABILITIES:

Incantatrix:
1 bonus feat 
2 Send away 

Send away (Ex): The incanatrix gains a +2 to caster level checks to harm, banish, or overcome the spell resistance of outsiders, or to dispel spells cast by outsiders or spells summoning outsiders. 

SPELLBOOK

1
Charm Persom
Comprehend languages
Expeditious Retreat
Identify
Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Obscuring Mist
Protection from Evil
Ray of Enfeeblement
Shield:.............25gp
2
Alter Self
Darkvision
Detect Thoughts
Endurance
Fox's Cunning:.....150gp
Glitterdust:.......150gp
Melfs Acid Arrow:..150gp
3
Dispell Magic
Fireball
Protection From Elements
Secret Page
Slow:..............375gp
4
Enervation
Minor Globe of Invulnerability
Polymorph other:...700gp

ITEMS

Blessed Book:..................................................4750gp+380xp
Headband of Detect Thoughts and Detect Magic (Use Activated):..7000gp+560xp
Amulet of Health+2:............................................2000gp+160xp
Cloak of Resistance+2:.........................................2000gp+160xp
Belt of Alter Self (Use Activated):............................6000gp+480xp
Lenses of Intimidation+10 and Diplomacy+10:....................3000gp+240xp

Total cost: 24750gp+1980xp

MUNDANE ITEMS

Nobles Outfit:..............75gp
Courtiers Outfit:...........30gp
Explorer's Outfit:..........10gp
Spell Components*3:.........15gp
Warhorse (light):...........150gp
Saddle (Riding):............10gp
Saddlebags*2:...............8gp
Bit and Bridle:.............2gp
Light Crossbow:.............35gp
Crossbow Bolts*20:..........20gp
Misc. Adventuring equipment:50gp

GOLD:

342gp
___________________________________________

ooc: Sorry about the Novel. It became longer than I originally intended. 

The Fiend's smile reminded him of his mother, a warm, gentle and loving smile, twisted into perverse mockery by her murderer. As the beast traced lines of pain across his chest and neck he remembered.

Born the third son of minor merchants in one of the many tiny and poor villages dotting the realms Seres was from an early age expected to help in the running of the family business. It was a hard life, and a boring one, though it was not without its own petty joys and pleasures. His parents were loving but preoccupied, desperately working to keep their family from poverty and they expected all their children to be as dedicated to their labour as they were themselves. Seres, a clever and persuasive child, was as he grew older often entrusted with travelling to the market of the neigboring town to trade. 
Trading usually went better for him than for the other members of the family and his father considered makim him the primary heir and manager of the business. He did not get the reaction he was expecting from his son. Instead of joy and gratitude Seres grew cold and in barely concealed bitterness accepted the offer. He knew he could achieve something more with his life than to live out his life as his father had done, he felt time slip away from him, he felt trapped, but his duty compelled him to do what was best for the family. 

On one of his trips to the town market he learned from a customer that a Wizard of some power was visiting the inn, spending vast sums of gold on ale and whores. It was not unusual that adventuring spellcasters passed trough back then, the town was near a forest rumored to hide ancient treasures and that attracted a fair number of fortune-seekers. Troughout his boyhood years he had always felt himself fascinated and drawn to the wielders of magic, in his childish dreams he had become an arch-mage, bending the very fabric of reality to his every whim. The dream still lived in him in his teens, though he regarded it with shame and bitterness as a thing that could never be.

It was late in the day when he finally made his decision and went to the inn, it was later still when he, after several drinks walked up to the wizard and offered to be his apprentice. He was lucky. The Wizard had just returned with enough wealth to retire from his dangerous career as an adventurer, he was bored with the constant butchery and was on his way home to his tower. He was also heavily under the influence of drinking. He agreed, but for a high price.

Finally confronted with the decision that could change his life Seres had no choice. He sold everything he had brought to market including the cart and the horse. Knowing that he had ruined the family's business and doomed his family to poverty he left town, under a spell of flying, along with his new master. He promised himself he would repay what he had stolen but couldn't help but feel guilty, even as he was happy that his real life had finally begun.

He learned fast, and he learned much, but not quite what he had expected. His newfound master was a Diabolist, an Abjurer and Conjurer of Fiends and his methods of teaching were as cruel as they were effective. He had sensed the boy's potential and decided to make him into his loyal minion, to grow his power as quickly as possible. Had Seres been any less talented the training would have killed him, he was lucky he was only scarred for life.

Seres had no intention of being anyones servant. He learned his lessons until the master had nothing more to teach but he knew leaving would be no simple matter. There were spells that needed dispelling and guardians to remove. By his own power he would be unable to escape and he feared that if he stayed longer he would break under the torture his master subjected him to. Only one way presented itself. Having stolen his master's keys he ventured into the deep basements of the tower until he came to a hidden chamber left unguarded by the increasingly sloppy alcoholist that his master had become. The fiend that awaited him was more than happy to help. Breaking the magic circle was easy and after the devastation caused by the fiend leaving the tower was almost as easy. Coming home was not. 

The Fiend's smile reminded him of his mother, a warm, gentle and loving smile, twisted into perverse mockery by her murderer. As the beast traced lines of pain across his chest and neck he screamed. Surrounded by the emaciated corpses of his family the fiend spoke. "We are grateful, oh yess, so very grateful for our freedom, yess? You gave me my freedom and I gave you yours, a fair trade, no? You have my appreciation, and know that I will let you live, as I promised. You are pleased? You should be. You asked for your freedom. Oh, I know what you thought you intended, hihihihi, but I felt I owed you more, my friend. They were holding you back, weren't they? Oh yes. Little daddy and mummy and all the cute and tasty little children, ahhh. Don't think they would have forgiven you. They cursed your name 'till the end and if they could come back as ghosts they would come for your blood," the beast run its long acidic tongue over his wounds, "your sweet, sweet blood. Worry not, their souls are in our safe keeping. Grateful? You should be. Now you can live your life unbound by sentimental loves and duties. See? I give you your freedom. Just let me play a little longer..."

The fiend kept its promise and Seres went out into the world, utterly alone. Numbed by chock and pain he dedicated himself ruthlessly to advancing his power and wealth. He was but a minor Wizard, however, and he knew he would need companions to keep safe out in the wilderness. He found, and swiftly joined a group of naive young warriors, dedicating themselves to Tyr. 

The group survived and prospered, and their many experiences of killing swiftly catapulted them to greater and greater power. There were some disagreements within the group, and in time they grew into a schism. Tithing, the choice of clients and targets and matters of schedule left Seres with no choice but to leave. After trading in his newly aquired loot with the party for gold he went back to the small house he rented in some town and, in a few cases with the help of others, went about creating the items he felt he would need in the future. Then he went out once again, still torn between guilt and greed, to make his mark upon the world.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I think I have to back out from this game. I have two other games going on at a faster pace on the boards and I don't think I have enough time for one more.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

*Room for one more?*

I'm thinking of playing an Astral Deva from Savage species.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 11, 2003)

The (shortened) tale of Justiel.

Justiel was once a deva. He was a lesser sort only used for delivering messages from lesser dieties. 
One day on a mission from the goddess of love He himself fell in love with a mortal woman. 
Justiel pleaded with the goddess to allow him to return to the prime and live as a mortal man with his beloved. She agreed as long as he realised he would die one day. 
He thought it over and decided that love was better than life. He wed his beloved and they grew old together. 
One day when he was very old be finaly passed away from age. He had out lived his love by some 10 years. as he died he felt himself lifted on wings and when he awoke he was reborn as a Deva again. tyhe goddess had given him what he wanted but the cost was having to start all over again in his old form.

Justiel is the true avanging angel type; all wings and greatsword.


----------



## Calim (Jul 11, 2003)

So all I see is three who want to play I need 6 if I am going to pull this off successfully.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2003)

. .


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

im still with ya Calim.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 13, 2003)

*New to the boards but willing to play*

Hey I am new to these boards and PbP in general, but would like to join if you can put up with a "newbie" in those terms.  I have played D&D for years and would like a chance to get my creative jucies some more outlets like this.  I am thinking off hand a barbarian/cleric but have not really thought much behind the idea of screaming my gods name and then comming to a little later wondering why I am all bloody.  I don't know I'll play around with it some and post it up when its done as long as no one has a problem with the whole "newbie" factor.


----------



## Calim (Jul 13, 2003)

No problems at all and welcome


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

i dont have a problem with it, i think it will be fun to have a barbarian brethren... but its gonna be a little hard to be a healer when ur raged.....


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 13, 2003)

*Was not Paying attention*

Opps somehow missed that we already had a barbarian..... hmmm for the sake of balence I think I will come up with something else.


----------



## shaff (Jul 13, 2003)

hey, 2 barbarians is always cool.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

*Justiel*

Astral Deva level 8
Neutral good Outsider.

Statistics: 
STR: 17 [+3]
DEX: 14 [+2]
CON: 17 [+3]
INT: 15 [+2]
WIS: 16 [+3]
CHA: 19 [+4]

Hit Points: 56
AC base: 25 (+7 natural armor/+2 Dex/+2 ring of Protection/ +4 armor)
	Touch: 14
Languages: constant “Tongues” effect

Skills: 
1)	Diplomacy: 5/+9
2)	Knowledge Religion: 11/+13
3)	Spellcraft: 5/+7
4)	Concentration: 1/+4
5)	Knowledge Arcana: 11/+13
6)	Knowledge Nature: 11/+13
7)	Sense Motive: 11/+14
8)	Spot: 11/+13
9)	Listen: 11/+13
10)	Intimidate: 5/+9
11)	Survival: 5/+8

Feats:
1)	Light Armor Proficiency
2)	Medium Armor Proficiency
3)	Heavy Armor Proficiency


Deva Powers:
1)	Run 50’
2)	Fly 75’ (Good)
3)	Natural Armor +7
4)	Tongues
5)	Low Light vision
6)	Dark Vision
7)	Immune to Electricity and Paralysis
8)	DR 5 vs. fire
9)	Uncanny Dodge (cannot be flatfooted or flanked)
10)	Protective Aura (see book)
11)	Lesser Deva powers 3x each per day
12)	Spell resistance 18 

Equipment:
Mitheral Shirt (1,100gp)
+2 Great Sword (8,350gp)
+2 Ring of Protection (8,000gp)
+2 Tabard of Resistance (4,000gp)
1 Glove of Storing: right hand holds Great sword (2,200gp)
Bag of Holding type 1 (2,500gp)
850 GP left for camping supplies and sundries.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 14, 2003)

*Alright I know what I want*

Ok scrap the Barb/cleric I want something that will be a little more focused.  I am looking at a caster going into bloodmage, and want to play a Svirfneblin (hence forth deep gnome because that word is hard to type let along pronounce), I have the character started up but I have not been able to find if there is an ECL adjustment for the deep gnome.  I will create assuming there is not (which does not seem right) but if someone could post what there is I will change before I put full character stats.  Thanks


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

I beleieve deep gnome is +2 just like Drow


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2003)

. .


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

Shaff is a Barbarian
Serpent Eye is a Wizard 
Argent is a Deva(must look at ss again)
Tailspinner 
Thrarn

anyone else interested in playing that has not posted character needs to post it here


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *
> Argent is a Deva(must look at ss again)
> *




If your uncomfortable with the Deva I'll play something else.
But he is directly by the book.


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

so we do have 6 players then?  U left our Casar in ur list...


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

Serpent Eye it looks like you only are 7th level

and I did not miss Casar his character has not been posted yet

as for the rest I will be going over them tonite and announce everything soon


Also would just like to see that everyone who is here is still here so if you don't mind just check in

btw argent I dont mind the deva cause I totally agree with the way the SS does things


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *btw argent I dont mind the deva cause I totally agree with the way the SS does things *



Great! I think Justiel is a great character.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 15, 2003)

I am still here


----------



## shaff (Jul 15, 2003)

m definetaly still here.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 15, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Serpent Eye it looks like you only are 7th level
> *




That's because he's spent a lot of xp making items. His items are worth a lot more than the 27000gp we were given because he made them himself. It's all in the rules (I think).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 15, 2003)

. .


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 15, 2003)

*will be up soon*

I finished my deep gnome wizard, but am now running late to work, I will post as soon as I get back, I hope this does not screw anything up for you Claim


----------



## Calim (Jul 16, 2003)

sorry lost track of which place i was


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Jeremiah will continue onto the otherside of the jet to get out of the line of fire.  Once accomplished he looks back to help Dyson get out of the jeep. *



MOO?


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

lol argent.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 16, 2003)

*Mirnx Bavrfnx*

Mirnx Bavrfnx

Deep Gnome Male Wizard 5
28000xp 

AC:17
HP:33
BaB:+2
Ranged:+5
Melee:+2
Attacks:1d4 19/20*2 (Dagger)
Saves: Fort:+3, Reflex:+3, Will:+5  (all saves +2 racial)
Spells:lvl.0:4, lvl.1:3+2, lvl.2:2+1, lvl.3:1+1
DC:10+5+spellevel

STATS:
Str:8
Dex:14
Con:14
Int:21 (18+1 (level) +2 headband)
Wis:12
Cha:6

SKILLS:.........Ranks,Ability,Item
Search:..................4+5 (Crossclass)
Concentration:..........8+5
Knowledge (Arcana):.....8+5
Craft (alchemy) : 8+5+2(race) 
Spellcraft:.............8+5
Decipher Script......8+5


FEATS:
Scibe Scrolls
Craft Wand
Improved Familiar
Toughness

LANGUAGES:
Undercommon
Common
Gnome
Elven
Draconic
Dwarven

FAMILIAR:
Flermnhk (small fire elemental)
16hp 
Special Attacks Burn
Fire Subtype


Racial ABILITIES: 
Darkvision 120ft
Spell like ability: Blindness, blur, change self each 1/day
Stonecunning
Nondetection
Speak with Burrowing Animals 1/day
+2 hide, +4 in darkened areas
+2 alchemy/listen
SR 11+level (16)

SPELLBOOK
* prepared spell

0: ALL PHB prepared list follows
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Ghost Sound
Light


1:

Identify
Endure Elements
Obscuring Mist*
Ray of Enfeeblement*
Magic Missile
Cause Fear
Burning Hands
Spirit Worm*
Mage Armor*
Lesser Fire Orb*......... 25gp


2:

Choke*
Mirror Image*
Aganazzar's Scorcher*
Levitate


3:
Dispell Magic*
Fireball
Steeldance*...........375gp
Displacement........375gp
Suggestion............375gp


ITEMS

Boccabs Blessed Book:............................9,500gp
Cloak of Archnida....................................6,000gp
Glove of Storing......................................2,200gp
Headband of Intelegence (+2.)................4000gp
Wand of Magic Missile (5th level)............3,750gp


MUNDANE ITEMS

Explorers Outfit
Spell Components*4:....20gp
riding dog:...........150gp
Saddle (Riding):............10gp
Bit and Bridle:.............2gp
Signet Ring (Blood droplet)....5gp
Dagger x2...................4gp

Backpack................2gp Contains:
Scroll Case x2...........4gp
flint and steel...........1gp
Parchmentx10..........2gp
Bedroll......................1sp
Waterskinx2............2gp
Sealing Wax...........1gp
50' Silk rope...........10gp
Trail rationsx10.......5gp
Winterblanket.........5sp
Inkpenx4................4sp
Ink........................8gp
Vialx10.................10gp



GOLD:

70gp

Background:

KA-THUMP.....KA-THUMP...... ahhh is there any sound more lovely then that of your own beating heart.  There is only one time that you will hear this sound and it will be the purest greatest thing you will ever hear, and that is when you are born to ignorant to realize what you are going to forget in seconds.  Unless you are like me, and in a way been born twice.  I have felt the touch of death.  Felt the steady beating of my heart fade to nothing.  Watched the aray of hues that was my blood splash across the cold walls of the Underdark, only to fade into black both as it chilled and my eyes shut for what felt like an eternity.   Ahh to be born of privlage.  To be born to a family so willing to go to all lengths to bring me back.  So I have been born again, and that lovely first KA-THUMP still rings in my ears.  Each and every beat flows the blood of my body, and its sheer presense brings me warmth.  This inner fire that brews within me, oh that is the truth of this life.  Cherish that which brings life.  What brings life is blood.  

I remember the first time, I bled after my revival.  A deep cut from a jagged rock.  I watched as the color that was my arm, grew bright red.  The fire within was leaking out.  I was in a trance.  I was not even compelled to try and stop the bleeding, so mystified by the flow of my inner fire.  I looked at the pool of my blood that was collecting and cooling on the cave floor, and knew then that this was a power to tap.  That this was something far greater than any spells I could weave.  To learn the truth and power of the inner fire that beats within us all that became my goal.  

As mystified as I was over my own blood loss.  I was enthralled by watching it flow from victims.  The sudden reds that flashed in my vision as blood splatered on the walls.  There I would stare and watch it fade.  The greatest joy was in watching it flow from the drow.  I would spend minutes watching a slain drow slowly bleed.  The heat leaving him seaping onto the floor, then disapating.  I never felt a desire to end any suffering of theirs quickly, for to watch the inner fire betray the owner was the pureist of satisfactions.  

I wondered the Underdark for many a decade for many a reason.  The privliged life I came from may have gave me a second life, but my parents were reluctant to let me live it.  So I left, to seak what wonders I could find with this second chance.  I fought many a foe, and watched many creatures have their inner fire flow out of them.  In this time, I came to worship fire almost as much as I did the blood.  I saw it as a perfect balance, the warmth of blood flow and the warmth of a fires glow.  The red of a ball of heat, and the red that sprayed with the warmth of blood splatered against a cold wall.  I see these two entities almost as one in the same.  It is with great reason I call blood an inner fire.

So, my travels took deep into the Underdark as well as near the surface.  On one such day that I was near the surface, my eyes began to slowly adjust to a natural light.  I emerged from the cliffs to see what I am now told is the sun, and while its glare pains me still.  I see what great power it posseses.  The ultimate fire if you will.  I noticed one other thing too.  You bleed so much more vibrantly in the sunlight.  Well I suppose you bleed the same, but the visual effect is stunning.  I remember when I saw the first blade tear through an orc.  The spray of blood that shone on the blade.  The glistening wetness of it catching in the sun.  And greatest still, the bubling that foamed out of the dying orcs mouth.  I never was able to see the difference when victims died in the Underdark, their mouths were to warm to fully portray the blood that must have been regurgitated.  But on the surface.....oh there the blood flows and I can watch every drop.  I remain on the surface still.  I have not been here long, and have lately arived in the town of Waterdeep.  I have sought to stay at the local guild of Wizardry and while they have been a bit brash with me, I am not naive enough to not expect this kind of reaction.  They did provide me with one thing I needed.  A familiar worthy of that which beats within me.  I have just completed the ceremony of obtaining, Flermnhk and know he will serve me well.  For he is a walking form of that which we all have within us.  A fire that flows to every corrner of our body.  And should it ever stop we will die like that of a doused flame.  KA-THUMP.....KA-THUMP.....KA-THUMP.....for now I live again.....KA-THUMP.....KA-THUMP.....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

*The Cast so far*

Here is the line up for the game.

Tailspinner--Krkt---Thri-Kreen Warrior
Tharn--------Caralaire---Human Druid
Shaff---------Maur Deeperdown---Dwarf Barbarian
Serpenteye-Seres Anambras---Human Abjurer/Incanatar
Argent-------Justiel---Astral Deva
Cesar--------Mirnx Bavrfnx---Deep Gnome Wizard


Looks like Krkt and Maur will be the front line 
Justiel and Caralaire second
and Seres and Mirnx bringing up the rear.

Is this "marching Order" OK with everyone once we are in game?


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

sounds good with me.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mirnx Bavrfnx*



			
				Casar Couer De' Lion said:
			
		

> *
> Bio to follow sorry but want to touch it up a bit.  Thanks to serpenteye for an esy to follow lay out, made formating this a lot easier. *


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds good to me too, though Seres might be close to the front in non-combat encounters due to his high Diplomacy and Intimidate.


----------



## Calim (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok once Casar is done I think we are about ready, everyone remembers they are going to be in Waterdeep shortly before the time of troubles right?

I hope you enjoy the storyline I have cooked up for your entertainment.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 17, 2003)

*Good to Go*

Background added,  I think we are set to start this up.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 20, 2003)

*We still doing this*

Did I miss where the board was or when we are starting or did everyone drop off the face of the planet?


----------



## Calim (Jul 20, 2003)

Nope trying to put 2 and 2 together and it keeps coming out 8.  Will be starting Monday look here for updates


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57613

Here we go!


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

woot, here we go!


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

Fez has just reached middle age for a gnome, the only reason you all saw him because there is a landing then stairs down into the bar similar to what you might see in an episode of Cheers.

He stands all of about 2 feet 4 inches tall but twith his pointy velvet hat of immaculate cleanliness he stands almost 4 feet.  He has a beard and wearing a black robe and cloak.  At his belt he has a mug that seems to be very well used.  If you were to make a guess you would say he was a wizard.


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW you guys can use the 3.5 stuff but I am going to rule generally with the 3.0 stuff until later when I can get it picked up.


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

There was a house rule that my real life group adopted about animal companions for druids and rangers that was to allow twice the hd of companions and no creature can not exceed the total hd you have, so if you have 10 hd you get 20 hd in companions but nothing over 10 hd.  If that resolves your issue without the ring then you can reallocate monies.  


Argent he does not detect as evil.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 21, 2003)

Sooo, since I am 8th level I can have two or more creatures that add up to 16hd as long as none of them is over 10hd.  Then I can have an additional 12hd because of the ring, so total of 28hd of creatures as long as they don’t go over 10hd once again.
Still the question remains...can I keep all of those creatures for as long as I want?
What is the maximum creature hd I can keep for an extended period of time?
And since I can’t have anything over 8hd, if we come across a dire bear, which is 12hd I believe, can I "control" it temporarily?


----------



## Calim (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok if you are full up no if you are not then for the duration of the encounter yes.  

Meaning at 28 hd is all used by your 5 at least animals then no the bear is outside your influence, but if you have enough space for a 12hd creature that is not controlled by someone else(and if it is you get opposed charisma or animal empathy checks) then the encounter meaning you basically can deal with him while he is around but he will wonder off.  

the rest of the creatures you can have since birth and you can advance them as well.

when you gain a hit die you can take time and train and care and add a hd for one of your creatures


----------



## Calim (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok SerpentEye Give me an untrained knowledge history/local 

and anyone who wants to give me a knowledge geography untrained as well.

should have incleded this earlier but both dc's are 15


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

Justiel's untrained knowledge check.. roled a 12+2=14


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 24, 2003)

history/local: 5+4=9

geography: 14+4=18


----------



## Calim (Jul 25, 2003)

waiting for others to post or not post answer to my request above then we can move on.

and SerpentEye you remember hearing about a gnome who had problems with the red wizards of Thay a couple of years back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

*Fun for the DM!*

Calim, I think it might be fun for you to some times have Justiel go on autopilot and do the "work of the Gods". 
He is still a messenger for the gods but he doesn't realise he is doing it. he will do strange things that make no sense at the time but make an impact on the NPCs in the area after a time.

More of a concept on this later but read the latest post for a glimps.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 25, 2003)

*ignorant*

being new to the surface I know nothing


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

im gonna say Maur isnt concerned with it, so he wont make a check.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2003)

. .


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

OK, that is fine just wanted to see how into the world at large you are so I can be prepared in the future so...HEHEHEHEHEHEHEH(slight evil laughing)


----------



## Calim (Jul 29, 2003)

Was wondering if I kicked up the posting to once a day for dm update 

I ask because if you have not posted you will kinda be skipped 

let me know


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

Good by me!


----------



## shaff (Jul 30, 2003)

thats fine, i can deffinetely post multiple times per day, on almost every day.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 30, 2003)

same here Im good for a post a day at least


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

. .


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jul 30, 2003)

I usually am able to post several times a day during the week and on Sunday.  Saturdays....maybe.  This week I have been fairly slow in posting but that is not a usual thing....just RL getting in the way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll be able to post most days, some days more than once and some days less.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 1, 2003)

Seres Anambras

Day One

Spells Prepared:

0: Daze, Finger of Cold, Disrupt Undead*2.
1: Mage Armour*2, Shield, Magic Missile*3, Ray of Enfeeblement.
2: Glitterdust*2, Melf's Acid Arrow*2, Fox's Cunning.
3: Dispell Magic, Slow, Fireball*2.
4: Polymorph Other*2, Minor Globe of Invulnerability


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

*Just playing the part*

Shaff.. I'm not upset with you.. It's a character thing. Justiel would not allow you to bully a member of the party around. Particluarly with no reason to do so.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2003)

*Me too.*

Seres is an cold, selfish, bastard. That's just the way he protects himself from the horrors of his past. He's not a very nice person, but he's not evil (not nearly as evil as he tries to be). If you want me to I can make him a little more likeable.  
I rather enjoy a little intra-party conflict, as long as it doesn't devolve into violence or hurt feelings ooc. It's a good thing that the party-members are so different from each-others, that makes the game much more interesting. Maur is a cool guy (sorry about mistaking his sword for an axe, Seres would hardly know one from the other, and care even less)


----------



## shaff (Aug 18, 2003)

i understand completely guys, its IC, whats IC, stays IC, I dont take what characters do IC into context of the person RPing them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 1, 2003)

Btw. Is Krkt still around?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

OOC: To all, I have a lot of things going on and I am not able to post as often as I like.  Its not fare to everybody else, so I am going to bow out.  I am very sorry for any trouble this causes but hopefully, someone that can post more will take my place.


----------

